# Win 7 Ultimate 64bit - Razer Copperhead Treiber gesucht



## Biebre (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze schon seit Jahren die Razer Copperhead, aber der "aktuelle" Treiber (6,10 +6,19) funktioniert bei mir unter Windows 7 nicht. (CH_v6.10_070403)

Ich bekomme kein Treibermenü im Systemtray (nein, es ist nicht ausgeblendet) und die Maus reagiert in shootern spürbar träge.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung, bzw einen Treiber der unter Windows 7 mit der Razer Copperhead funktiioniert?

Danke für jede (schnelle) Antwort 

Gruß.


----------



## kelevra (14. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir habe ich keine Probleme. Das Icon lässt sich einblenden.

Schau mal im Startmenü nach. Da sollte im Ordner Razer -> Copperhead die Verknüpfung "Enable TrayIcon" sein. Die musst du anklicken, dann bekommst du dein Icon im Infobereich. Denk auch dran den PC nach der Installation zu rebooten.


----------



## Biebre (14. Oktober 2009)

Joa das habe ich jetzt auchm aber er meldet "no mouse detected... etc." und wenn ich daraufhin etwas umändere im menü wird es dort zwar "verändert" ändert aber in wirklichkeit gar nix.

Laut*** & Windows 7 | Razer - Windows 7 Updates[/url]
kommt der treiber für win 7 am 6. nov erst.

des weiteren lässt sich bei mir die firmware nicht installieren, einfach fehler und ein "bitte versuchen sie es nochmal" egal welche firmware ich nehmen...

Welches Os hast du? auch copperhead? welchen treiber hast du genommen? :/

Hat noch jemand Anregungen? Würde mich über alles freuen!


----------



## kelevra (15. Oktober 2009)

OS ist Win 7. Die Firmware habe ich unter Win7 auch nicht installiert bekommen. Habe ich über einen anderen Rechner mit XP gemacht gehabt. 

Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es dann mit'm Treiber besser funzt ?!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Oktober 2009)

Copperhead und Win 7 habe ich am laufen gehabt. 
Treiber einfach im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Biebre (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen 

[LÖSUNG] Windows 7 Treiber für Razer Copperhead - ForumBase


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Oktober 2009)

Gott wie umständlich... Da bin ich mitn Komp.modus 50 mal schneller.


----------



## kelevra (15. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Copperhead und Win 7 habe ich am laufen gehabt.
> Treiber einfach im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren, klappt wunderbar.



Na klar, hätte man auch drauf kommen können. Hab nie dran gedacht Treiber im Komp.modus zu installieren.


----------



## Biebre (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist wirklich "umständlich".

Aber nur mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus hat es bei mir NICHT funktioniert. Alle diese Schritte musste ich ausführen, damit es wirklich geklappt hat


----------

